# [SOLVED] Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, i just did a clean install of Windows 7 32-bit from a Windows 7 Upgrade disc. everything i read in formus said i could do this even though i do not have the original Vista OS disc. Anyways I got the clean install but can not connect you the internet? troubleshooter says Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter. if you have a network adapter, you will need to reinstall. i see no network adapter in devive manager? i also do not have this pc set up so i can get wireless. any suggestions?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

What brand and model of computer is it? 

You need to go to the manufacturers' website and get the network drivers. You'll have to do this on another computer.


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

also my network connection window has nothing? i know i have a network adaptor installed since i have it plugged in and have been using it for the last year or more.


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

it was a custom build


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

if i open it up will the card tell me the make on it?


----------



## CoronaryCrawdad (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

I've had this problem during a fresh install as well thanks to the system overwriting some motherboard network drivers.
I had to download a VERY crude driver. Thankfully, a random intel network ethernet adapter driver worked and at least showed me what I had.

If you know the network adapter that you say you have plugged in and have been using, get the drivers for it. Shouldn't be too much of a problem if you know what they are.

Opening it up may. Or at least give you a manufacturer.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*



ok2play said:


> if i open it up will the card tell me the make on it?



It should . .


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

What does the Device Manager say about it? Right click on Computer and select Properties. On the left, you will see a link to the Device Manager. It should be the first one.


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

guess not? my network adaptor is part of my Foxconn mother board.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

Then go to the motherboard manufacturers' website. They should have the drivers there. You will need the exact model of you motherboard.


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

i have no network adapter in device manager. let me put cover back on and look again. just said somthing about ethernet with caution triangle under unknow devices. then i looked at update drivers and looked at list on my computer but theres a hundred 100+ no idea what one to try and install?


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

where can i find exact model of my mother board?


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

foxconn n15235. ok let me get it back up and search website.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

Did you get any documentation from the person who built your machine? 

Otherwise, run CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting and look on the Motherboard tab.


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

says foxconn model:661 7mj 
Chipset: sis 661fx Rev 11 
Southbrige:sis 964 Rev 36 
LPCIO: ITE IT8712 
Bios: Phoenix Technologies 
Version:6.00 PG
Date: 4/24/2007


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

looking in some other forums this looks like a good idea. he said:Go intot he device manager and lead the Driver Wizard to the Windows.old folder and see if it can find drivers

i recall when doing install it said saving windows file to windos.old but how do i find from device manager?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*



ok2play said:


> says foxconn model:661 7mj
> Chipset: sis 661fx Rev 11
> Southbrige:sis 964 Rev 36
> LPCIO: ITE IT8712
> ...


mobo - Foxconn - Products: Motherboard - Socket 775 - 661FX7MJ-RS

Specs - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Processor: Intel® Pentium® D, Pentium® 4 processor, Socket T (LGA775) [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Chipset: SiS 661FX + 964 [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Front Side Bus: 800 / 533 MHz [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Memory: Support Max. 2GB Single Channel 400MHz / 333MHz / 266MHz DDR x2 DIMMs [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]VGA on Die: Integrated [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Expansion Slots: 1x AGP 8X, 3 x PCI slots [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]IDE: 2 x ATA 133 [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Serial ATA(SATA)/RAID: 2 x Serial ATA with RAID 0, 1, JBOD [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Audio: 5.1 channel, Realtek ALC653 (AC’97 interface) [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]LAN: 10 / 100M LAN, Broadcom AC131KML [/COLOR][/FONT]
```
Clicking "drivers" under "related links" takes me - Foxconn Support - Download

But it lists Intel on board NIC & no support for Windows 7 -

```
[FONT=lucida console]Version: 1.16.00.00      Updated: 04/26/06 [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]O/S Support: Windows 98, Windows XP 32, Windows Server 2003, Windows XP 64  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [COLOR=red]Intel on board LAN driver for 32 bit[/COLOR]. [/FONT]
```
Look in *windows.old* - \windows\system32\drivers

Broadcom drivers usually begin with letter *B* or *K* -

http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#B
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#K

Intel - usually letter *E* - http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#E

You should run Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor - http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/downloads/upgrade-advisor

I don't know the reason for the Broadcom/ Intel discrepancy.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

wow, you rock!!! i just spent 5 hours going through forums with no luck. thank you very much!!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter*

Thank you . . . but what was the outcome, if I may ask? **

Intel or Broadcom?

Did you find the drivers in Windows.old folder?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

Intel. once you gave me the correct foxconn website i for some reason cound not find? i just downloaded: *661FX7MJ-RS * ( Submitted: 04/26/06 | Download: 3523 Times )







Motherboards* : * Socket 775* : * Motherboards Drivers * : *On-Board LAN Drivers 

I have no C;/Windows.old since i did a clean install but had these driver problem went back and did a second clean install and formated and then deleted all partitions. reason why i'm havingmy next isure is i did the clean insatall with Windows 7 home premium UPGRADE media. so seeing as how you are microsft maybe you could help me gey my key activated? do i need call and get a new one assigned?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

You should have gotten a key with the upgrade media. That key will work when you activate if you bought it from a legitimate source. There are some, er, a lot of scammers out there. 

jcgriff2 doesn't work for Microsoft. The MVP status is an award for community service from Microsoft, but does not mean you are employed by them.


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

well it did work the 1st time i installed it however i did a clean install and deleted windows.old also i do not have the original XP OS to install 1st. this key did work when original upgrade from XP. now that i did a clean install my key is saying not valid? I read something on a double install. sounds like what i need to do. also i have been doing allot of exploring and playing with services through services.msc and start up options through msconfig. guessing i turned something off i shouldn't have but none of my players are working? cbtnugget player, itunes, windows media player? got any ideas, would this be a service i turned off or also, lol i'm !st semester ITSEC and we were to download wireshark a packet sniffer. after using it i found out i was suppose to download and use in 1 of my virtual machines not my regular desktop. my antivirus BitDefender did not find anything but could this be another possibility?


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

actually there is one other thing i did:
Sometimes, unregistering and re-registering WMIUTILS.DLL file will fix this issue.1. Click the Start button, and then click *All Programs* > *Accessories* > *Run*. 
2. In the Run dialog box, type the following text:
_regsvr32 /u WMIUTILS.DLL_
3. Click* OK*.
4. Restart the computer.
5. Click the Start button, and then click *All Programs* > *Accessories* > *Run*. 
6. In the Run dialog box, type the following text:
_regsvr32 WMIUTILS.DLL_
7. Click* OK*.
8. Restart the computer.


BitDefender antivirus kept telling me it was turned off and BitDefend support was unable to assist me but searching forums norton had this same issue with Windows 7 and that was their fix so i tried it and it worked.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Was just going to pass that info on to you from another source. Good job.


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

lol, thank you but you don't have any resolutions for the invalid key that was just valid on the back up clean install or none of my players working?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

You may have to call Microsoft on that one. I'm assuming that this was and upgrade disk. Unfortunately, the old install is supposed to be in place when you use the disk. I think MS will help you if you explain it fully and tell them what you have told us.


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2011)

ok and any idea on my players? apears to be microsoft from their test? here's my conversation with on-line support for CBTNuggets due to when i open their player it doesn't play:
*CBT Nuggets Operator will be with you very shortly!! Please hang on.*
*You are now chatting with 'Kevin'*
*Kevin: *Hi, how can I help you?
*OK2PLAY *having problems with the player?
*OK2PLAY *i open player click on comp TIA net + introduction
*OK2PLAY *it opens i see a desktop but it will not play
*OK2PLAY *it displays a pause button like it isa playing
*Kevin: *Please give me your account (email) address so I can pull it up.
*OK2PLAY *i did click pause and play again just to rule that out
*OK2PLAY *xxxxxxx
*Kevin: *comptia network+ 2009 right?
*OK2PLAY *my teacher thought it was because using IE 9 so when i just got home i downloaded foxfire but same thing
*OK2PLAY *compTIA inet+
*OK2PLAY *i tried a few different videos but non working?
*Kevin: *give me a minute to check it out.
*OK2PLAY *also i don't know if maybe it's something bigger notice my itunes wouldn't play movies or music? maybe some setting or service in windows 7 got changed that enables players?
*OK2PLAY *i have been playing with services a bit and msconfig?
*OK2PLAY *services.msc and msconfig startup that is
*OK2PLAY *just services or startup options Blackviper.com okayed to disable
*Kevin: *I couldn't find [email protected] under their main account.
*Kevin: *still trying to figure out what's going on.
*OK2PLAY *uhm, ok
*OK2PLAY *i'm logged in do i need log out of cbt?
*OK2PLAY *Welcome back, xxxxxxx | SIGN OUT Cart is empty | Launch Player | Your Account 
*Kevin: *Your account I found. I didn't find it linked to their subscription as a member.
*OK2PLAY *subscription 96 days left
*OK2PLAY *my teacher said i could veiw any of these in list by the player? did i maybe miss a step?
*Kevin: *Let's forget about the issue I'm having finding the account. We'll go back to you not being able to see the video play.
*OK2PLAY *k
*Kevin: *I think you'll want to reinstall the Silverlight player first. Do an add/remove (depending on your OS) then reinstall from the MS site.
*OK2PLAY *ok
*Kevin: *http://www.microsoft.com/getsilverlight/Get-Started/Install/Default.aspx
*OK2PLAY *nope samething
*OK2PLAY *one thing odd though, i slicked start>mirosoft silverlight. it brought up the silverlight config menu, second tab is updates, 1st option says: Install updats automatically (recommended) however it is not maked and it is grayed out so i can not select it?
*OK2PLAY *ah!
*OK2PLAY *"Install updates automatically" option not available If you are using Windows Vista and User Account Control (UAC) is enabled, then Silverlight will require your permission to download and install updates. Silverlight asks for your permission to update by showing you a prompt when updates are found. Because a prompt is required, updates cannot be installed automatically, so the Install updates automatically option is disabled. You can still receive updates by selecting the Check for updates, but let me choose whether to download and install them option or by using Microsoft Update to update Silverlight and other Microsoft products. 
*OK2PLAY *that's normal 
*Kevin: *yup normal.
*Kevin: *were you able to install ok from the ms site?
*OK2PLAY *yup
*OK2PLAY *nugget player still didn't work
*Kevin: *you're signed in to your account?
*OK2PLAY *yup
*Kevin: *paste this into the address line of the browser.
*Kevin: *http://www.cbtnuggets.com/cbtplayeralt?mplayer=wmedia 
*OK2PLAY *ah hah windows firewall has blocked
*Kevin: *Corporate network
*Kevin: *?
*OK2PLAY *no
*OK2PLAY *home personal laptop
*Kevin: *gotcha
*OK2PLAY *i allowed not that player is playing but no audio?
*OK2PLAY *this link to alternative player should it be playing with audio?
*Kevin: *you did say you were having issues with playing other stuff.
*OK2PLAY *yes itunes
*Kevin: *yup
*OK2PLAY *but thats not even using the internet so can't be a firewall
*Kevin: *the alternate player uses windows media player instead of the silverlight player. both access the same content.
*Kevin: *Something is interfering with the content delivery.
*OK2PLAY *ok so got any ideas why silverlight not working with a new install of it and/or how i can get audio with this windows media player?
*Kevin: *I'll send you my silverlight troubleshooting document and you can go through that. parts you've already done.
*OK2PLAY *ok thank you
*Kevin: *work through it and let me know what you come up with and we'll go from there.
*Kevin: *it's on it's way.
*Kevin: *Please update me via the ticket if that's ok.
*OK2PLAY *i didn't get it yet?
*Kevin: *sent it to your xxxxx
*OK2PLAY *ah ok so just close this chat and eimail you on outcome?
*Kevin: *please if that's ok.
*Kevin: *got another email address you want me to use?
*OK2PLAY *sure, firing up my desktop right now to try it there
*Kevin: *Jake, gotta run. Did you get my email / ticket?
*OK2PLAY *yes
*OK2PLAY *playing on desktop
*Kevin: *cool. I'll take off, ok?
*OK2PLAY *that 1st link to see if silverlight is not working either
*OK2PLAY *ok ill just send to ticket
*OK2PLAY *so your leaving someone else will reply to ticket?
*Kevin: *no, I'm still here. Just got 3 other chats going.
*OK2PLAY *: Microsoft 98-365 Server Administrator MTA
*Kevin: *still playing?
*OK2PLAY *on desktop
*OK2PLAY *not on laptop
*Kevin: *works, doesn't?
*OK2PLAY *just sent reply and MS word attachment with ss
*OK2PLAY *does not work on laptop, this machine
*Kevin: *Ah, I see it. One outta two ain't bad.
*OK2PLAY *my other machine my desktop yes it player
*OK2PLAY *step 1 did not play nor did it gi me any warnings?ve
*Kevin: *at least it's just down and dirty troubleshooting on the laptop now. figuring out what's different or what's mucked up. I can't be much help there.
*OK2PLAY *step 2 yes playback tab box is checked
*OK2PLAY *lol
*OK2PLAY *ok
*OK2PLAY *ill go search some forums then
*Kevin: *wish I could help more. do let me know what you find out or where you get stuck and if I can think of anything I'll shoot it your way.
*OK2PLAY *ok thanks


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry, no idea on the players. I would need a bit more information on what they are and are not doing. 

BTW, I suggest that you edit your post to remove your email address. Spammers use spiders that seek out and grab email addresses from public forums like this. 

Which MATC campus are you at? I went there after I got my Bachelor's at UWM and was mainly at the West campus. I know, I'm backwards. ;-)


----------

